# كورسات اتصالات مجانيه(الجزء الثانى)ارجو التثبيت



## amgda (30 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.filesin.com/121BF92650/download.html
ارجو الدعاء بايجاد وظيفه ليا واشتغل


----------



## amgda (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمنى تن ينال اعجابكم


----------



## amgda (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اتمنى تن ينال اعجابكم


----------



## عمي كيل (7 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا بطل


----------



## ramadanamharee (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*

تحياتي لكم ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## an_isma43 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوالفيصل. (4 يناير 2012)

إبداع،، شكرا لك،،


----------



## fouzi84 (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و في والديك


----------



## eng_ali2010 (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed2samir (23 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ياريت حضرتك ترفع الملف تاني لاني ادخل علي الرابط وبيقول الملف غير موجود
وجزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك وتلاقي الشغل اللي انت عاوزه


----------



## norel (24 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وربنا يكرمك بالوظيفة اللى تتمناها


----------



## amgda (25 يناير 2012)

تفضل اخى الكريم
http://www.filesin.com/E41A4127792/download.html


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (28 يناير 2012)

*الرجاء اعاده الرفع لو موش فيها رخامه
​*


----------

